# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Timber Door and Window Recommendations- Perth

## chromis

Has anyone had any good experiences with any timber door/window companies in Perth and would like to make a recommendation?  
There's so many of them I dont know where to start.

----------

